# egg free birthday cake recipe?



## chkpea (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi, my son's birthday is on the weekend, and one of the kids coming is allergic to eggs, I would like to make sure he is included in the cake by making one he can eat. Does anyone have a recipe that makes a good cake? I have heard that the egg free cakes are more the consistency of brownies, is it possible to find one that can be layered?
thanks


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

i know that this isnt very traditional foods, but ive had really good luck by just using box cake mixes and adding bout a quarter cup of milk instead of the eggs. the cakes come out light and fluffy. i normally use a white cake mix from betty crocker or duncan hines.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

My nephew just outgrew his egg allergy but before that, my SIL made cakes using boxed cake mix and an egg-sized scoop of sour cream for each egg replaced. It can be layered and I think is moister than the egg cake. Not too healthy but it is easy and yummy.


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

I made this cake into cupcakes for a group that included a child with an egg allergy. It made 15 cupcakes. Maybe two 8-inch rounds?

Emily's Really Easy Chocolate Cake

1.5 cup flour
1/3 cup cocoa
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1 cup sugar

1/2 cup veg. oil
1 cup water
2 tsp. vanilla

2 Tbsp. vinegar

Mix dry.
Mix wet (except vinegar).
Add wet to dry and combine.
Add vinegar. Stir until just combined.
Bake in preheated 375 oven in greased pan.

Good luck - let me know how it works if you end up using it.
Tiffany


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

We use a recipe similar (not identical, but similar) to the above poster's recipe for my egg-allergic daughter's cake:

Dry Ingredients:
1 1/2 cups flour
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup cocoa
1 tsp baking soda

Wet Ingredients:
1 Tbsp. vinegar
1/3 cup oil
1 tsp. vanilla
1 cup cold water

Mix and pour into ungreased 8 inch round or square pan (if you're going to make stacked cakes, put parchment paper or wax paper in the bottom of the pans so you can easily turn the cakes out of the pans). Bake 350 degrees until done (about 35 minutes). This can also be made into cupcakes. You can double this up and will have two rounds (what we usually do for birthday cakes).

It's a good idea to let the mom know you'll be doing this, and to give her a copy of the recipe you use, so that she can feel comfortable with what you've done. I often bring something 'just in case' for my dd, and we talk about how she might not be able to have the cake so she isn't too sad if the cake isn't safe.

Buttercream frosting (homemade) will work fine to frost. Royal icing and some of the 'decorations' for the cakes have egg, so do check those before decorating the cake.









As a mom of an egg-allergic kiddo, thanks for thinking of this and being inclusive. Sometimes I just bake cupcakes and bring them with me to supplement whatever the birthday kid is serving, because it really is sad for my dd when she can't have the cake. It's nice when people are inclusive like this.


----------



## chkpea (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elanorh* 
We use a recipe similar (not identical, but similar) to the above poster's recipe for my egg-allergic daughter's cake:

Dry Ingredients:
1 1/2 cups flour
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup cocoa
1 tsp baking soda

Wet Ingredients:
1 Tbsp. vinegar
1/3 cup oil
1 tsp. vanilla
1 cup cold water

Mix and pour into ungreased 8 inch round or square pan (if you're going to make stacked cakes, put parchment paper or wax paper in the bottom of the pans so you can easily turn the cakes out of the pans). Bake 350 degrees until done (about 35 minutes). This can also be made into cupcakes. You can double this up and will have two rounds (what we usually do for birthday cakes).

It's a good idea to let the mom know you'll be doing this, and to give her a copy of the recipe you use, so that she can feel comfortable with what you've done. I often bring something 'just in case' for my dd, and we talk about how she might not be able to have the cake so she isn't too sad if the cake isn't safe.

Buttercream frosting (homemade) will work fine to frost. Royal icing and some of the 'decorations' for the cakes have egg, so do check those before decorating the cake.









As a mom of an egg-allergic kiddo, thanks for thinking of this and being inclusive. Sometimes I just bake cupcakes and bring them with me to supplement whatever the birthday kid is serving, because it really is sad for my dd when she can't have the cake. It's nice when people are inclusive like this.










thank you, I feel that it is important for everyone to feel included.

Thank you for the tip of providing the recipe to the mom as well, good idea.


----------



## AdoptChina (Dec 7, 2003)

we make chocolate wacky cake for almost all our cakes since DS is allergic to eggs (do a vanilla version too).
Its easy to make and has a good texture

ETA Ive made triple layer cakes with this so it definitely can be layered. Its springy like regular cake, not dense like brownies. BUT don't overmix it....DH does that and his isnt as fluffy as mine


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe it's nostalgia since it's what I grew up with, but wacky cake/crazy cake/whatever one wants to call it is my favorite chocolate cake ... it's definitely not brownie-like.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

The one Tiffany posted is similar to what we did for my DS's 1st birthday when he wasn't having dairy yet. Just also happens to be egg-free. So tasty, I have made it since on occasion when we are out of "regular" cake ingredients.


----------

